# My Coffin Contest Prize Arrived!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

So much thanks is given to Bodybagging for the wonderful & gracious prize he gave to the Halloween Forum for its Coffin Contest. 

My prize was suppose to be 6 of his appliances & a DVD that showcases a number of different things that Rob's company does in getting actors ready for Halloween. He was gracious enough to also send along 2 additional appliances to the already 6 mentioned, these last 2 are new appliances that are not even presented yet in his line of products.

I was absolutely thrilled when I opened that box cause....welll....ya see I was not exactly sure what an appliance was......and after a few members that had watched Rob's DVD made some scars & such on their arms that is what I thought the appliances were.....so when I opened that box & saw those fantastic masks I went ape ****!!lol

Oh they are just great. The DVD has so many different things on it so my mind is already in high gear to start adding things to my haunt that I did not offer before!

Myself & my Family all Thank Rob for this great prize.

Muf


----------

